# June 19th - 26th Horror DVD releases



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*The Abandoned * 
Anastasia Hille, Karel Roden - An American woman searching for her birth parents inherits a house in a remote and forested area of Russia.

*Bachelor Party Massacre* 
Kate Huffman, Michael Capes - A blond bombshell, convicted of multiple homicides, is mistakenly thought to be a stripper hired for a bachelor party.

*Prison of the Psychotic Damned* 
Melantha Blackthorne, Demona Bast - 5 psychics plan an overnight ghost expedition into an abandoned insane asylum, but find a horrific demise awaits them.

*The Tomb* 
Victoria Ullman, Christian Behm - Imprisoning a group of people in a living hell of darkness and death, the Puppetmaster controls the fate of each one. 
* 
Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon* 
Nathan Baesel, Robert Englund - Leslie Vernon is the next great psycho slasher, and invites a documentary film crew to record his next killing spree.

*Haunted Forest* 
When an individual dies a horrific death, it is believed his soul manifests a tormented existence hovering between heaven and hell - like The Haunted Forest.

*Isolation* 
John Lynch, Essie Davis - On a dark winter's night, a pregnant cow screams out in agony - a biotech experiment has gone wrong, affecting the cattle.

*Lockout* 
A man loses his job, and he and his family are forced to move into an old house where bizarre events will gradually turn their lives into hell on earth.

*Visions of Horror* 
Includes: My Skin, Slumber, Whatever Happened to the Zombie Killers, Callous Sentiment, Trick or Treat, Hooligan's Valley.


----------

